# Lutetian = Λουτήσιο



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

*Lutetia* ήταν το όνομα μιας πόλης της Κελτικής Γαλατίας, στη χώρα των Παρισίων — η πόλη που αργότερα ονομάστηκε *Paris* (*Παρίσιοι* και *Παρίσι*). Στον Πτολεμαίο *Λουκοτεκία* και στον Στράβωνα *Λουκοτοκία*, αλλά για τη λατινική _Lutetia_ έχουμε τις μεταγραφές *Λουτέτια* (Πάπυρος, Αστερίξ :) ) και *Λουτετία* (Δρανδάκης) και *Λουτητία* (Δρανδάκης ή «εν Λουτητία» στο βιβλίο εδώ ή στο όνομα του αστεροειδούς 21 Λουτητία). Απελπίστηκε κι ο μεταφραστής του _Ξενοδοχείου_ και το άφησε αμετάγραπτο.

Επειδή το e είναι μακρό (Lutētia), το *Λουτητία* φαίνεται καλύτερο. Οπότε:

*lutetium* (χημικό στοιχείο, με ατομικό αριθμό 71 και σύμβολο Lu) = *λουτήτιο* (ΛΝΕΓ) αντί για _λουτέτσιο_ (Πάπυρος)
(Το _λουτέτσιο_ βασίζεται στην ορθογραφία _lutecium_, από τη γαλλική ονομασία της Lutetia, _Lutèce_.)

*Lutetian* = *Λουτήσιο* ή *Λουτήσια βαθμίδα* (υποδιαίρεση του Ηωκαίνου)

αλλά και _Lutetian_ = _Λουτήσιος_ (ο παρισινός και ο Παριζιάνος, ή ο Παρίσιος τότε). Για να προστεθεί εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> *lutetium* (χημικό στοιχείο, με ατομικό αριθμό 71 και σύμβολο Lu) = *λουτήτιο* (ΛΝΕΓ) αντί για _λουτέτσιο_ (Πάπυρος)
> (Το _λουτέτσιο_ βασίζεται στην ορθογραφία _lutecium_, από τη γαλλική ονομασία της Lutetia, _Lutèce_.)


«Λουτήτιο» και στο _Lexicon_.


----------



## Elena (Jan 11, 2010)

:) Μια και το ανέφερες... με έμφαση στο 5:20, αν και έχει όλο την πλάκα του...






(Λουτέτια τη θυμάμαι -άγνωστο από πού (πιθανότατα Αστερίξ :)), αλλά Λουτέτια και ο ΟΕΒΔ.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2010)

Όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι η μεταγραφή με το «ε» ήταν πάντα πιο διαδεδομένη (αν και δεν θυμάμαι για τον τόνο). Ωστόσο, το «η» είναι και σωστό και λογικό, δένει καλύτερα όλες τις λέξεις που έριξα εδώ. Άλλωστε, υπάρχει και ο Rhenus που τον λέμε Ρήνο και όχι Ρένο κ.ο.κ. :)

(Άντε να δω τώρα εφτά βιντεάκια...)


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2012)

*Μετακόμισε στη Ζώνη των Αστεροειδών ο άσωτος αδελφός-κομήτης της Γης*

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ Σάββατο 19 Νοεμβρίου 2011

Θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί ως ο άσωτος αδερφός της Γης. Ο αστεροειδής *Λουτησία*, που έχει διάμετρο περίπου 100 χιλιόμετρα, δημιουργήθηκε από το ίδιο υλικό που σχηματίστηκε η Γη, η Αφροδίτη και ο Ερμής, την ίδια εποχή και στο ίδιο σημείο, δηλαδή την εσώτερη περιοχή του ηλιακού μας συστήματος.

Αστρονόμοι από πανεπιστήμια της Γαλλίας και της Βόρειας Αμερικής μελέτησαν επισταμένως τον ασυνήθιστο αστεροειδή με τη βοήθεια διαστημικών τηλεσκοπίων. Τα αποτελέσματα της χημικής του σύστασης τα συνέκριναν με τη χημική σύσταση άλλων μετεωριτών που είχαν κατά καιρούς πέσει στη Γη και διαπίστωσαν ότι ταίριαζαν με ένα μόνο είδος μετεωριτών που αποτελούνταν κατά κύριο λόγο από υλικά που λέγονται *ενστατίτες* και *χονδρίτες*. Τα υλικά αυτά θεωρείται ότι προέρχονται από την αρχή δημιουργίας του ηλιακού μας συστήματος. Σχηματίστηκαν κοντά στον ήλιο και αποτέλεσαν τον δομικό λίθο σχηματισμού βραχωδών πλανητών όπως η Γη. Η *Λουτησία* φαίνεται πώς δεν σχηματίστηκε στη μακρινή Ζώνη των Αστεροειδών που βρίσκεται σήμερα αλλά κοντά στον ήλιο όπως και ο πλανήτης μας.

Το θέμα είναι πώς η *Λουτησία* βρέθηκε τόσο μακριά στη Ζώνη Αστεροειδών τη στιγμή που σχηματίστηκε στην ίδια περιοχή με τη Γη, αναρωτιέται ο επικεφαλής των ειδικών Πιερ Βερνάτζα από το Ευρωπαϊκό Νότιο Αστεροσκοπείο.

Οι αστρονόμοι εκτιμούν ότι ποσοστό μικρότερο του 2% από τα ουράνια σώματα που υπήρχαν στην περιοχή που δημιουργήθηκε η Γη κατέληξαν στη Ζώνη των Αστεροειδών. Τα περισσότερα ενσωματώθηκαν ύστερα από μερικά εκατομμύρια χρόνια στους νεογέννητους πλανήτες. Κάποια όμως από τα μεγαλύτερα, με διάμετρο άνω των 100 χιλιομέτρων όπως η *Λουτησία*, φαίνεται πως υπέστησαν δραματική αλλαγή στην τροχιά τους όταν πέρασαν κοντά από κάποιον πλανήτη.​

Τους ενστατίτες και τους χονδρίτες τους έβαλα με μαύρα για να θυμηθώ να ψάξω στη Βικιπαίδεια να καταλάβω τι πράμα είναι. Αν κανείς κύριος ή κυρία έχει την ευγενή καλοσύνη...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2012)

Ενστατίτης: ορυκτόν πυριτικόν άλας μαγνησίου του χημικού τύπου MgSiO[SUB]3[/SUB], ανήκον στην ομάδα των ορθορομβικών προξένων. Ο ενστατίτης έχει χρώμα λευκόν υπόφαιον, κιτρινωπόν ή πρασινωπόν, αναλόγως των ξένων προσμίξεων τας οποίας περιέχει. Αι καθαραί παραλλαγαί παρουσιάζουν μεταξοειδή ή μαργαριτοειδή λάμψιν επί των σχισμογενών επιφανειών. Ο ενστατίτης απαντά πάντοτε εις κρυσταλλικήν κατάστασιν εντός σερπαντινών, περιδοτιτών κλπ.
(Από τον Πάπυρο)

http://www.metal.ntua.gr/uploads/2465/enstatite.pdf


http://meteorites.gr/?page_id=258


Χονδρίτης http://meteorites.gr/?page_id=2


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2012)

Μπερναρντίνα μου, σου είμαι υπόχρεος. Μόνο εσύ θα μπορούσε να μου υποδείξεις την *Πορεία προς την Γνώση από την Αρχαιότητα έως και Σήμερα*!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μπερναρντίνα μου, σου είμαι υπόχρεος. Μόνο εσύ θα μπορούσε να μου υποδείξεις την *Πορεία προς την Γνώση από την Αρχαιότητα έως και Σήμερα*!



Ή θα είμαστε μαξιμαλιστές ή δεν θα είμαστε! 
Η χαρά ήταν όλη δική μου (αλλά σε φώτισα καθόλου; ) :s


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Στην 1η παράγραφο του 1ου μηνύματος αναφέρω τον αστεροειδή *21 Λουτητία* με παραπομπή στη Βικιπαίδεια. Ενώ στο λήμμα _Αστεροειδής_ ο αστεροειδής παραμένει _21 Λουτητία_, στο δικό του λήμμα έχει πλέον γίνει *21 Λουτησία*.


----------

